# The Go-to standard for Pipe Clamps



## whitebeast88

thanks for the review,i've not tried the pony's yet but i do have some bessey's that are real good also.on black friday i ordered some jet 3/4 pipe clamps for $8 so i'm anxiously awaiting them.as i increase my collection i'll look in to the pony's.thanks.


----------



## AlBTha

I've been using my Ponys for over 25 years. I have quite a few and the thought of using a different brand but the cost required doesn't warrant changing brands. I don't understand why people are using black pipe with these. None of my clamps have black pipe.

Al


----------



## paxorion

Al - Out of curiousity, what type of pipe do you use for the clamp fixtures?


----------



## PCM

I have both the pony and the bessey pipe clamps. I prefer the Bessey. They are both high quality clamps. The bessey came with pads, no marring and it has feet which make it stable and you can crank the clamp easier than the pony. They are equally smooth in operation. I have never tried the rockler pipe clamp, but it looks similar to the bessey. I have used both black pipe and galvanized pipe, I prefer the latter because it does not stain the wood.


----------



## Gene01

In my experience, the grippers on the Jorgies tend to slip on the galvanized. No slip at all with black pipe. 
I try not to let the work rest on the pipes. If that's not possible, I use waxed paper. 
Oak is especially bad about staining.


----------



## Tennessee

Who doesn't have a few or more Pony pipe clamps around the shop? I always use black pipe, but it sometimes leaves black marks. Sometimes the galvanized slips. Maybe just me. Recently, I've been buying the HF units, adding my own black pipe, and I have to be honest, they are just as good, and I get the ones with the legs cheaper than regular Pony clamps. All 3\4, of course.


----------



## wormil

I have some Pony and generic (not HF but basically the same) pipe clamps and there is no difference in performance. The Ponys look better but that's it.


----------



## Gene01

Rick, Your sig line is profound!

I made a bunch of triangular MDF blocks, about 3 12" at the base and 1 1/2" at the apex. Drilled holes for the 3/4" pipe and screwed them to the clamp heads/tails using the holes provided. 
Makes for great stability and serves to keep the head/tail aligned during clamping.


----------



## RandyinFlorida

I see that Grizzly.com is advertising 3/4" Belley for $9.95…


----------



## HarveyM

I've have a recent disappointing experience with Bessey pipe clamps; of the four one had a slipping clutch and two others had skewed threading in the head casting. The jaws wouldn't align with the feet flat on the table. That's aside from casting flaws & voids. They came in cardboard boxes, rather than the clear plastic packaging. I replaced them with the Ponys for slightly higher price, but they're head and shoulders above the Bessey ones quality wise. Sad, I have a dozen of the original Bessey parallel clamps that I love.


----------

